# Latest picture of my cute ruby



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's ruby looking cute & sweet - in between bossing, jumping on, biting and swinging off poor Ralph's ears!! She ain't no lady x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is super gorgeous, even when I had to get in a weird position to see her as the picture is upside down on my computer!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

even upside-down she is gorgeous


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - thank you - yes she shouldn't be upside down - I'm no good at this techno stuff


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

here she is right way up!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow thanks - your great!!! She's the right way up and bigger! Many thanks again.
I tried to post as a sub heading on the other thread.... Please ignore this thread haha x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I can remove the other thread for you.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I can remove the other thread for you.


Yes please if you can - I don't want to confuse people - thanks


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is so cute! What a poser


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love her. She is beautiful.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

So cuuuute!! I want to squeeze her! Love her big bushy eyebrows  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Gosh she has grown, and still so beautiful. Thats what big brothers ears were made for, swinging on


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh she is sooooooooooo cute looking at these pictures of puppies makes me feel broody I would love o little red girl!!!


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh she is just beautiful... similar to my Daisy. I love the white little nose. That's mad my day!!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

She is adorable

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Oh she is sooooooooooo cute looking at these pictures of puppies makes me feel broody I would love o little red girl!!!


Go on! Treat you & gorgeous George to a little red girl!! X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is adorable!! she is like my red american cockapoos,is she american? xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a lovely photo.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She certainly looks girly, she's beautiful xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mandym said:


> She is adorable!! she is like my red american cockapoos,is she american? xxx


Yes she is! Mixed with a toy. How old is yours? How big is she if she's fully grown ?
She's very loveable & feisty to her big brother Ralph! Second injections on Tuesday & off to Wales at the weekend - cant wait to see her on the beach! X


----------



## Diamondgal (Jun 12, 2013)

Awwwww so gorgeous. Love her colouring.


----------



## Sooty (Jun 14, 2013)

*Beautiful*

She is beautiful. Soooo cute. Our Sooty is 5 and half month and hangs off us because we only have one dog. haha


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh.. I thought I'd replied to this! She is a doll! Absolute honey.. Could just smooch that little face!


----------

